# Austria / Germany - Alps / Cities



## Insider92 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nothing is better than enjoying morning coffee while I am watching these great photos. Good job.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow! I'm speechless, this is one grand photo tour.
thanks a lot for sharing them.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

GEIL thread, GEIL pictures! Thanks a lot! kay:


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Thank you for this beautiful thread - besides enjoyment of top quality photos and your interesting comments it helped me also for getting some ideas for my own upcoming journey to this area. However I would like to ask you some practical questions:

1) Does Grossglockner Alpine road have enough stopping places at nice views - a sightseeing platforms where to park a car and enjoy a beautiful sceneries? 

2) How much costs the entrance to Gerlos Alpenstraße? 

3) How the payment is organized for these roads - is there some checking point at the start of them? 

4) Isn't too extreme driving on these mountain roads, could also older (1999) car with not too powerful engine (1.6 l) handle them? 

5) When you drive in the Austrian cities like Salzburg, Innsbruck (and maybe you know about Vienna too?) are there needed some special stickers to drive into them? I know there is compulsory vignette for Austria highways, but are there some additional vignettes for cities?

6) Any tips about the cheapest accomodation options? Are there options to build a tent somewhere roadside?


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks and sure, let me try to answer:

1) Yes there are lots of places where you can park your car along the road and also a pass with restaurants and such.

2) Just 8 EUR so not as bad as the other. It's not as scenic as the other tough, but probably also used just as much as a regular road over a mountain to avoid a very long detour.

3) Both roads has Toll Booths (atleast in one of the ends). I paid by cash but I would think you can use cars too, atleast at Grossglockner Alpine road.

4) I don't remember Gerlos Alpenstraße to be very steep. Some places at Grossglockner are of course steeper than others, but I didn't have any problem and I don't have a very powerfull car (a Mazda 2). Just be sure to have your breaks checked before going. Although you should use the engine break as much as possible when driving down, you still need to be sure you breaks are in good condition - otherwise you can end up in serious problems. 

Personally I think people drive a bit hazardous in the mountains, and often too fast, but many of them are or course used to it, which I'm not. In such cases I just try to let them pass me, instead of pushing me to drive fasther than I feel comfortable doing.

5) I have driven into all 3 cities in the last two years and only know of the compulsory vignette for highways - I'm pretty sure that's enough. Be sure to have one of those yellow reflective vests in your car in case of emergency, they are mandatory in Austria (and you can get a huge fine if you don't have it). 

6) During this trip I found a extremely cheap hotel in a small town near Kitzbuhel. I paid in the range of 160-170 EUR for seven nights (and the hotel was even pretty nice). There are tons of small skiing hotels all over Austria, you should be able to find some good deals during summer time. The beast deals are probably to be found in smaller cities, but with a car that should be a problem.


I'm also doing something similar again this year, in about two weeks actually. It'll be something like DK > Dresden > Neuschwanstein > Swiss Alps > Turin > Frankfurt('ish) > DK. It'll be with a friend though, so I probably won't take too many photos this time.

Have a great trip.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Thank you very much, and have a great trip too!

I'm also going exactly after 2 weeks. Neuschwanstein castle also in my plans. So, in case you see somewhere a green Ford Focus with Latvian number plate, you can be pretty sure, that's me 

Just pity you won't take your outstanding photos - I will also travel with a girlfriend but that won't stop me from doing that


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks, I'm travelling with a friend, think he'll be board if I'm spending all my time taking photos like I normally do. 

We'll be at Neuschwanstein from late 18th to 19th midday'ish, so not too long. I'll keep my eyes open for your green Focus though.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Salzburg bans visitors from entering the city by car on rainy days between July and August:

http://www.salzburg.com/nachrichten...schlechtwetter-wird-wieder-abgeleitet-112039/

If you have a rental with Austrian license plate it should be no problem though.


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

very well done pictures. Even the frame is nice


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm pleased for uploading all these beautiful places......very rich in everything indeed.


----------



## Goy (Sep 27, 2014)

mlm said:


> 5: Here a old closed bridge just southeast of downtown. It was saturday night, and there were some kind of party going on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think if my poor german doesn't fail me, It is writen that children are not allowed to go there without their parents.


----------



## Saxonia (Aug 15, 2012)

It's more like a joke. 

"Watch out! Life itself is dangerous. Using at ones own risk. Children are liable to their parents. This is a private owned way."


----------

